# Keep Xoom wifi 32gb or sell for Nexus 7?



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody own both that can help me decide. I like the size of the xoom but the nexus 7 seems like maybe more convenient.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nexus always up to date. WiFi Xoom maybe at the end of its life maybe. Probably more development from n7. Also like you said more convient

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't wanna regret a decision. Is the screen better in the nexus 7?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

N7


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

n7, and if rumors are true you could sell the n7 for the n10


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Don't wanna regret a decision. Is the screen better in the nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


The N7 screen is far better than the Xoom's, however Asus has some quality control issues with their screens. I'm starting to see bands of opposite color (white on black or black on white) flicker at random on my screen when in landscape using Google Chrome. I've never had an issue with the Xoom's screen, even with its "subpar" quality.

Pros and cons?
Xoom
-Pros: 10", 32gb plus MicroSD, HDMI out, GED
-Cons: Non-microusb charger, weight (doesn't bother me but does bother others)

N7
-Pros: 7". Google-branded, Screen
-Cons: Quality control, No MHL, USB-OTG with new kernel

It's too early and my brain isn't fully functioning yet. If anyone else can add to the list, please do. I own both and each has its advantages over the other. In general though, I prefer the N7 but I will not be selling my Xoom. The N7's form factor, in my opinion, is perfect and if I had to choose one over the other, I'd probably pick the N7 because of what I need out of a tablet. There are certain things I would miss from the Xoom though. Would I sell the Xoom for the rumored N10? Probably not if it's just a bigger N7.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

I actually just sold my 32GB wifi Xoom and accessories to cover the cost of the 16GB N7. And I'm not disappointed at all.


----------



## mikdiamon (Jul 26, 2011)

dmonzel said:


> I actually just sold my 32GB wifi Xoom and accessories to cover the cost of the 16GB N7. And I'm not disappointed at all.


Same here and very happy I did. Loved my Xoom but N7 rocks. Great screen stupid fast and instant updates. Feels way more comfortable in my hand too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say buy the N7 if possible and then if you like it sell the Xoom.


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

dmonzel said:


> I actually just sold my 32GB wifi Xoom and accessories to cover the cost of the 16GB N7. And I'm not disappointed at all.


This. I did the same.


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm gonna have to test drive at the store and see how I like it. The Xoom size is good for movies but arm straining to hold. I guess either way your giving up something

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Androider4Life said:


> I'm gonna have to test drive at the store and see how I like it. The Xoom size is good for movies but arm straining to hold. I guess either way your giving up something
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I look at the arm strain as a free arm work out


----------



## dadoc04 (Jul 6, 2012)

got rid of my xoom to buy the n7.... so far, GREAT decision


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

My only issue is lack of HDMI. I hook my xoom thru the hdmi to watch movies cause the PS3 won't play audio cause of the Cinavia protection. So ill miss that. Hopefully a work around will come soon, then I can sell xoom and get the Nexus 7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

That Xoom would've already been gone

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

